# John Deere Tractor?



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey, new member but not to online forums.

Im looking to buy a backhoe or skid steer for the snow season and using it for landscaping. I would like your imput on the practicality of this backhoe I found. Ill list the specs and tell me if I should jump on it or let it pass.

Needs: residential landscape, commercial landscape, snow removal, also needs to be able to dump into my F600

Specs on Tractor: John Deere 4500 tractor with front end loader and john deere 3 point hitch backhoe, it has 4x4, enclosed cab, heat, diesel yanmar, also comes with fork attachment, and landscape rake. Also included is a trailer. Seller is asking 23000

Should I buy?

Thanks Quinn


----------



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Got any pics?


----------



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

No I don't pics, machine is spotless


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Year and hours?


----------



## DeAdZoNe (Oct 28, 2006)

I am not sure on the years and hours but If you are in a toss up over a backhoe or a skidsteer, you may consider the JD 110 instead. It has the bobcat mount on the front to quickly change out buckets or attachments, the backhoe is a full frame, instead of 3pt, which is much stronger. The enclosed cab with heat is a plus, I have a soft cab with heat and a wiper in mine. The cab itself is kind of ghetto but it works! The 110 is more geared twoard the construction side of things instead of AG, but I used it for landscaping all the time. I picked up mine for 20k.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

What are you going to do with it for snow?
How much "heavy" backhoe work, (deep digging in hard plan for instance)
Forks, what's the capacity of the loader? (Thinking moving pallets)

Bottom line if it meets *your* needs and the price is right grab it.

One big question... why is the seller letting it go?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Is this a 39hp tractor as per the specs I looked up? If so it weighs in a 38900lbs. You would be much better off looking a a larger frame tractor for 23K. That thing is a toy. For 17K I'll sell you my NH TN55 with 600 hrs, 10'pusher, forks, bucket, cab enclosure and still leave you 6K to buy a used Woods 1050 backhoe. That combination is all you'll ever need. I can move up to 7/8" trees with my setup. IMO 23K is a waste of resources for that size tractor.


----------



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is an update took a look at the tractor. Seller is a landscaper hes now 64, and doesnt want snow removal work anymore. The tractor was manly used for his condo site that he no longer has. 

Condition of the backhoe... spotless, no rust, everything looked to be greased.
has 554 hrs, heated cab, cab is a hard cab none of that soft stuff. He has lights front and rear, plug for a beacon, horn. Its a hydrostaic with a 4 range gear box. Comes with 16inch and 12 inch bucket for the backhoe, landscape rake, forks and trailer, for 23,000. Tires are new, backhoe has a 8ft reach and can do 180 degrees. im 98% sure im going to buy this. For us it ready to work. Oh and the said he can lift a pallet of sod with the forks. think the loader has a 2500 pound lift capacity. And this is a large machine at least for me. Def bigger then the deere 110.


----------



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

ppandr;1229081 said:


> Is this a 39hp tractor as per the specs I looked up? If so it weighs in a 38900lbs. You would be much better off looking a a larger frame tractor for 23K. That thing is a toy. For 17K I'll sell you my NH TN55 with 600 hrs, 10'pusher, forks, bucket, cab enclosure and still leave you 6K to buy a used Woods 1050 backhoe. That combination is all you'll ever need. I can move up to 7/8" trees with my setup. IMO 23K is a waste of resources for that size tractor.


Exactly my point tho...ok so i buy your tractor 17k
then i buy a woods 6k
now i have to find a 20ft equipment trailer 3k
now im at 26k 
Dont get me wrong I like big toys, but this package deal is quick and easy, all i have to do is pick it up and park it at my yard....saves me time and money we know how important that is.


----------



## Chillerq (Feb 3, 2011)

keitha;1228030 said:


> What are you going to do with it for snow?
> How much "heavy" backhoe work, (deep digging in hard plan for instance)
> Forks, what's the capacity of the loader? (Thinking moving pallets)
> 
> ...


no reall deep digging, deepest would be for tree balls, and drainage. Mostly will be for landscaping in the summer and moving snow piles in the winter.


----------

